# Valuing my 8 Series Bimmer



## kcchafkin (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi all. I have a 1995 840Ci that I have decided to sell. It has less than 60k miles and is really in very good shape (original paint, everything works, etc.). I am hoping to get some help from you folks on how much to ask for for the car. I've seen these cars for sale on auto trader for a lot of different prices and I am just trying to figure out what my starting price should be. Any help you can give me would be great. Of course if you know someone who might be interested in this car that would be helpful too.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

$27k possibly?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Current 840 prices seem to be between $14,000 US up to something over $20,000 US for a perfect 1995 car.

With a 1995 you may need to reassure potential buyers that the Nicasil engine has either been changed or shows no sign of problems on a leakdown test.

Mileage is an important $ factor after 100k miles and recent maintenance done as well as service records are a priority.

Hope this helps


----------



## kcchafkin (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help TerryY. The engine recall was never done on my car, however, my mechanic seemed to think it wasn't a problem. With 58K miles, does a starting price of $17,500 sound high? low? What do you think. Also, since this is obviously kind of a rare car, do you have any tips for finding potential buyers, or do you think just listing it on AutoTrader will be sufficient?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

That price sounds reasonable to me.

Mine has the original Nicasil motor and has 147,000 miles with no sign of problems.

You might want to list it on Roadfly as well.


----------



## LarryStiver (May 22, 2007)

I have 136k on my 1995 840ci and no problems with the original Nicasil engine. $17.5 sounds low to start, but I am biased. Regardless there is not much of a market and you may find yourself waiting quite a bit. Go that price or lower for a quicker sale. Holding out to find a higher price for someone seeking an 840 in good shape will happen...but it will take some time. I spent 9 months looking for the right one.


----------



## goaline (Aug 18, 2007)

I have an 840ci and I have a mesaage read out in the display to check the right seat back. I might think it could be a sensor. Any response would be most appreciated.


----------



## LarryStiver (May 22, 2007)

goaline said:


> I have an 840ci and I have a mesaage read out in the display to check the right seat back. I might think it could be a sensor. Any response would be most appreciated.


I have seen that only when my daughter decides to adjust the seat all the way up and forward. After I adjust for anything other than my daughter...it works fine. Yours could very well be a sensor though. Might check roadfly.org under the 8-series section and do a search on that problem. Betcha you'll be able to find the exact issue in less than 10 minutes. BTW - Autotrader is good for getting the notice out that you are selling (ebay also), but Craigslist has got the best response on my last two car sales.


----------

